# How can I set the dye on a store-bought cotton yarn?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I make crocheted house goods and my friend sells them in her farmers market booth. My problem is the colors fade within a few months of use. This is store-bought 100% cotton yarn that I'm using to crochet dishcloths and washcloths.

Is there anything I can do to the finished product that will set the dye so that they don't fade when washed?

Thanks, guys. I really want satisfied customers...

 RedTartan


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

1. What kind of dye(s) do you use?
2. Are you 'stripping' the yarn before over-dying it?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I don't know what kind of dye it is. It's already dyed when I buy it. It just fades horribly. The brand is Peaches & Cream. 

 RedTartan


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

UPDATE: I have called the manufacturer and they're pretty much clueless. LOL. I also used my google-fu and found that everyone complains of cotton yarns fading. No where have I found any solution. 

I also found a site claiming that vinegar and salt do nothing to set colors????

Sigh.

 RedTartan


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh, I thought you were over-dying it.

Peaches and Cream is a pretty blah dye job anyhow - if it were me and I weren't being my usual lazy self , I'd over-dye it - maybe tie-dye.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Falcon,

What is 'stripping' the yarn??

I've got a few cones of P&C I'd like to over-dye


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

It's getting all the already-there out. Maybe it can be done with vinegar on cotton .... and mordant the new at the same time(?).


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Do/can any dyes really hold up against fading due to how dish cloths and face cloths are often washed - bleach & maybe even hot water? I only use a small amount of bleach (1/4 c) & cold water to machine wash my cheese making cloths - I've an idea tho that many folks are using hot water and a lot more bleach in their laundry and I just don't see how that wouldn't mean fading. If you used lighter colours it'd be less apparent ... maybe.


----------

